# Dream Goats



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

If you could have any goat(s) from any breeder from any state, what would you get?


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Let's see...Able Acres Boers, Crossroads Boers, 2M Boers, EGGS, BAB Boers, B&B Show Stock, M&G Farms, Lewis Creek Boers, Circle Star Boers, Pair-a-Docs, Menger Creek Ranch, Double Creek Ranch, and so many more!!!

Edit: I forgot about Toth Boers! I want some of nancy d's goats and Gt Allen's goats too! LOL!


----------



## silveira_ranch (Jun 14, 2013)

caprine crazy said:


> Let's see...Able Acres Boers, Crossroads Boers, 2M Boers, EGGS, BAB Boers, B&B Show Stock, M&G Farms, Lewis Creek Boers, Circle Star Boers, Pair-a-Docs, Menger Creek Ranch, Double Creek Ranch, and so many more!!!


You dream big huh! Haha!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Well lol!

Nigerians:
I like Rosasharn, TX Twincreeks, Castle Rock Farm, Algedi, Buttin' Heads has some nice ones, Dragonfly Farm, Phoenix Rising Farm(my DREAM doe was bred there! Phoenix Rising Summer Bird  absolutely LOVE her!! And her daughter Rock Candy is a lovely FF  so happy to have a grandson of her's and hope to get a kid from her one day  (Natasha I wanna Know if you sell Bird Is The Word  LOL!)) Freedom Star Farm has some lovely does I wouldn't mind in my pen  and I like Utterly Blessed too  and more lol!

As to LaManchas:
Kastdemur's, Lynnhaven, Longvu, South-Fork, Mint*Leaf is nice too, Lucky*Star, and Shady Lawn to name a few


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

silveira_ranch said:


> You dream big huh! Haha!


Yes, yes I do! If you think that's bad you should see my dairy breeders list. LOL!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Well lol!
> 
> Nigerians:
> I like Rosasharn, TX Twincreeks, Castle Rock Farm, Algedi, Buttin' Heads has some nice ones, Dragonfly Farm, Phoenix Rising Farm(my DREAM doe was bred there! Phoenix Rising Summer Bird  absolutely LOVE her!! And her daughter Rock Candy is a lovely FF  so happy to have a grandson of her's and hope to get a kid from her one day  (Natasha I wanna Know if you sell Bird Is The Word  LOL!)) Freedom Star Farm has some lovely does I wouldn't mind in my pen  and I like Utterly Blessed too  and more lol!
> ...


Don't forget RMA Dairy Goats! LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Whoops! I meant to add that  sorry Riley didn't forget you  my mind was thinking to hard I forgot some of the simpler ones


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

You should post your dairy lost Kayla


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Well lets see for my Toggs I want; Welbian Farms and Blue-Blazer. Not a lot but I can't think of any else!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Capriole's Fiesta. I've seen her in person. She looks good in pictures, but in person you can sense the class she exudes. She is also huge.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Okay for you, Skyla, I will post my dairy.
Nubians: Kastdemur's, Risin' Creek, Lazy JV Ranch, Hoanbu, Poplar Hill, Ashaway Acres, and Ravenwood. I know there's more I just can't think of them.
Alpines: Goat Milk Stuff, Windrush Farms, Rancho-Snowfall, Poplar Hill, Ravenwood, Too Much Bucks, Stoney Heights, and PJ Baileys.
Nigerians: Dragonfly Farm, RMA, Pheonix Rising, End of the line, Freedom Star, Utterly Blessed, Aledgi, Rosasharn, Twincreeks, J.O.Y Farm, Jasper Pine, Dill's, Fairlea, Fairland Farm, Ja-Lyn, Kaapio, Helmstead Miniatures, Snowdale Acres, Lil Bleats, Proctor Hill, Fittin it in, and KW Farms.
Toggs: Kyrstal Kreek, Poplar Hill, and Ravenwood.
Mini Nubians: Green Gables
For Mini Toggs and Alpines I plan on breeding my own.


----------



## dodgecitynubians (Mar 5, 2013)

We have a risin' creek doe & buck - they are excellent. They produced triplets and that's what daughter is showing this year. Tim at Risin' Creek is awesome!


----------



## Susiestar (Jun 23, 2013)

I would choose a dis-budded wether nubian, thats very friendly and a reddish-brown color or a calico like pattern and color!! :angelgoat:


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Nubians: Kastdemur's, Wingwood, Pella's Triple C, Lassenwood.

Alpines: Sweet Dreams, Redwood Hills, waiilatpu.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Pecan Hollow Coco Chanell! I've never seen her in person, but I once reserved a doeling out of her (but she didn't have one for me  ).


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Well IF we hadn't sold out of our breeding stock, I would have wanted Coppertox http://jrfarmboergoats.webs.com/bucks.

Right now IF my dog would allow it and wasn't so jealous, I would like to have a Nigerian wether bottle baby to keep as a house pet lol.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't think I count, I've already had my dream goats for the past 2+ decades. 

But if I had to choose another breed, it would be Oberhasli's from Vanjust Oberhasli's, or Saanens from I forget what the heck his herd was... it'll come to me....


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Any Angora goat from Friends Folly Farm in Maine, and a 7 year old LaMancha from a breeder in Littleton Maine.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Very nice farms Kayla! Wow, wasn't expecting my name to be up there  Glad to know someone likes my goaties


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

caprine crazy said:


> Alpines: Goat Milk Stuff, Windrush Farms, Rancho-Snowfall, Poplar Hill, Ravenwood, Too Much Bucks, Stoney Heights, and PJ Baileys.


Heeeeyy! You forgot me!!  How could you! JK, LOL.:slapfloor:

I dream of getting a doeling out of Soldier Mnt., Sunrising Alpines, Redwood Hills and Ranch Snowfall.

And for bucks?
All of the above, LOL.

I also REALLY like these deos/bucks and would jump at a chance to get kid/s off of them.
http://soldiermountainalpines.com/snowbird.html
http://soldiermountainalpines.com/maxime.html
http://soldiermountainalpines.com/diva.htm
http://soldiermountainalpines.com/speed.htm
http://www.redwoodhill.com/media/2013alpinehb-1353449682.pdf
http://www.ranchosnowfall.com/SrAlpineDoes.htm
http://www.ranchosnowfall.com/SrAlpineDoes.htm


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

^^ 
I have Redwood Hills bloodlines


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Haha, very funny. LOL! To bad you're in Cal.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Sorry Ariella! Not only did I forget you, I forgot Redwood Hills!! :0


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Ok, I'm super lame, but I already own my dream goat! Little missy Picture Perfect Passionate Kisses (aka Peggy Sue) is sired by Provebial Pygmies Pursuit out of Amber Waves Marley and Me. She's the tiniest, most perfect little doe in all existence, just ask her adoring mommy.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Kayla-I was joking, but it's nice to know you think so highly of my herd.  AND WHAT DID I JUST READ!!?? You forgot REDWOOD HILLS?!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes. Yes I did. I am blonde so that explains it all, right?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

One of these does from CGL Farms.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

^^ I like that first doe!


----------



## goatkid (Jan 17, 2009)

I'd get a Nubian buck from Saada Dairy Goats out of one of their champion does. I already own the doe they consigned at last year's Spotlight Sale. I also wouldn't mind Nubians from Blissberry, Kastdemurs, Jacob's Pride, Lakeshore or Iron Owl. I'm actually getting a buckling with some of those breeders on his pedigree.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Healthy registered Nubian Does and buck. I have my eye on some already but I don't know the breeders names offhand. One is the lady who was so awesome about the buckling and there is another lady that lives right across the border in Missouri that has awesome looking does on her website. I just hope she is still in business as her website has older dates on it.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Redwood hills of course. Though we are already heavy in some of their blood lines. I think this year we are going to get a buck from DES-RUHIGESTELLE, LAURIE ACTON


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I'd want some from Little Bits  To bad I'm on the other side of the country


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Goldenbrook farm. Aginst Dad's Will. Zeack Farm Galamine Farm


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I am still learning about breeding lines so can't add to much on farms. But I would like one from phoenix rising farm. I see some of them at the Vermont show I went to. I am sure there are many more farms also just haven't had a chance to see to many yet. For dreaming I would like a couple of boar goats when I am better set up.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ Gidget's mom is from Phoenix Rising  I really like Ashley's goats too


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, for LaManchas I'd LOVE to have a doe (or buck) out of this years ADGA National Champion and Best Udder, SGCH Tempo Evianna 9*M EEEE 93 who was also the 2012 ADGA Reserve National Champion and Best Udder. Evianna made LaMancha history when she was named the 2009 ADGA Reserve National Champion as a milking yearling! Another dream doe of mine is CH Mint*Leaf Gypsy  I love Julie's does  Some other favorites are Autumn Acres, Kastdemur's and Vineyard View.

As for Alpines, well, I don't know where I'd start! I love Redwood Hill's, Marron, Sand Dance, and of course Des-Ruhigestelle. Hoach's is another favorite! Can't forget Olentangy and Iron-Rod either


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Skyla? what about GBF


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow this thread is just listing all of the best goats ever!!

I don't have a list yet, but I know for sure that this buck at the top is one of the coolest Boer goats that I have ever seen  http://www.caprioleboers.com/herdsirespresent.html

I would die to get a buck kid out of him...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I like GBF too Kelsie  just not one of my top farms right now seeing where I have quite a bit of her bloodlines in my herd..


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

For boers I would love to have kids from this bucks sire; JJJR Beau Duke.
He is awesome! http://www.tripleigoats.com/pedigreeforlethalinje.htm


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> For boers I would love to have kids from this bucks sire; JJJR Beau Duke.
> He is awesome! http://www.tripleigoats.com/pedigreeforlethalinje.htm


Gigantic is the word!! His legs are dwarfed by his body depth 

But I have to admit, he is very cool looking. I assume that you are more into breeding stock?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep! Not too into showing boers, but I like the breeding stock type bodies, the thickness and massive size 
Oh buddy, look out when I get my A.I tank! I'm gonna have some Boer kids out of the best bucks I can use!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah, I'm not a regular show person either (I only do wethers). But I guess you could say that I am more into wether stock.

Cant wait until you get that AI tank either! Because you are in California... I am in California... Hey, we've been over this before, right?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

:lol: yep, definitely been over this before :slapfloor:

This buck, deserves an award for length!!! http://www.circlerboers.com/images/2012/2-20/hummer.jpg


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Actually their whole crew of bucks should get a medal for their length! http://www.circlerboers.com/breeding_bucks.html


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

I really like my Saanen buck HL of sandy bottom farms, he throws 80% doelings. When crossed with Boer and Oberhasli, the doelings are beautiful, and one incredible buckling.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Or ..... 2Fun R U Intimidated! 
http://bvboergoats.com/bucks.html


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Actually their whole crew of bucks should get a medal for their length! http://www.circlerboers.com/breeding_bucks.html


Whoa!! Those have gotta be stretched pictures! :shocked:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't know,they look like normal background scenery, just some super long bucks! Like limousines.....
But, pretty snazzy huh?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I like GBF too Kelsie just not one of my top farms right now seeing where I have quite a bit of her bloodlines in my herd..


Well Skyla I don't know about you but I have 2 really cool people I know through GBF farm and that is Sarah and Addy. Cuz they came and visited me at Stratham Fair on Sunday and even though Sarah could only stay for only 30mins I still know she cares about me. Also Addy came last min but she was there for the awards and we made new memories!

Ellie came from GBF and she is the best doe in the fair and all the goat on my farm has GBF in there blood lines too.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Holy cow! Those Boer bucks are un-real!! That paint is unnaturally long!! They are really cool though.


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

I would have from Crossroads Boer Liberty, Dazzle, Paintball, and their buck Zoe Teflon! I love your goats they are very beautiful!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Holy cow! Those Boer bucks are un-real!! That paint is unnaturally long!! They are really cool though.


I know! Can you imagine the length you would get, even by breeding to a short bodied doe?!


----------

